
Musk says Tesla will be out of money in 10 months without ‘hardcore’ changes - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/17/18629166/elon-musk-tesla-money-changes-cfo-employee-expenses
======
NotSammyHagar
I'm kind of getting tired of his proclamations. He's done incredible things,
but a major major reason their q1 was such a disaster was they had a bunch of
cars on ships and they didn't get delivered in time to have enough sales to
cover the costs of producing and shipping them. That was just stupid.

Use your 'genius' and ability to push through changes at your companies to get
to a continuous delivery, production and sales company.

